# Spray bottles



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Ive been using small garden spray bottles with degreaser and similar in them.

However, they always seem to break after a couple of uses, there must be some lubrication in the mechanism which the degreaser strips away and causes them to fail.

What else could I use or try?!:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

you can get bottles with chemical resistant spray heads. Elite have generic Meguiars bottles with the spray heads at good prices


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agree with above, here


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Brilliant, thanks guys. :argie:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

wohhooo, my first post. 

Anyway...

I dont buy new bottles anymore, i re-use my old bottle. Like iv got my degreasing agent in an old bottle of AG clean wheels. Saving money and the enviroment!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the Wilkos ones at 59p seem to do ok with chemicals in


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

This is the best £2.00 i spent on a sprayer.

Very good.

Wilko


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I reuse the old ones the better half uses around the house - esp the ones with foaming heads. Steep in hot water to remove the labels and clean out......ta da!

I'd rather spend the money on the products in the bottles rather than the bottles themselves.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> I use the Wilkos ones at 59p seem to do ok with chemicals in


agreed.... think i have 4 of these now and a pup sprayer from there for about £1.50


----------

